# NM through floor into kitchen island



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes, for 6" up from the floor, at least. It's in the low numbers in article 334. I remember it as 336-10(b), but it's been a long time since the code used dash numbers, so I don't know where you might find it in 334 now, but it's in the very beginning under "installation".


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

Look at article334.15(B)



334.15(B) said:


> Protection from Physical Damage. Cable shall be protected from physical damage where necessary by rigid metal conduit, intermediate metal conduit, electrical metallic tubing, Schedule 80 PVC conduit, or other approved means. Where passing through a floor, the cable shall be enclosed in rigid metal conduit, intermediate metal conduit, electrical metallic tubing, *Schedule 80 PVC conduit, or other approved means extending at least 150 mm (6 in.) above the floor*.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Local codes may require more. I have a couple AHJs that won't accept NM if they can see it inside a cabinet. So my solution is to either run MC up from a box in the basement, or sleeve the NM in steel flex.


----------

